# Home needed for Missy 4yr bull terrier cross



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Hi I am posting this on behalf of my local dog rescue.. Missy has been in kennels for Ages!  She is a beautiful looking dog, unfortunately in my area it seems people only want puppies or dogs with absolutely no problems.



Missy was adopted from a rescue centre in Cumbria in October last year. Unfortunately Missy's new owner is moving house and the landlord will not allow pets.

She is housetrained and travels well.. but she has not lived with children or cats before.

Missy is not good with other dogs probably from lack of socialisation as a puppy.
She is great with people but can be mouthy when excited so they do not want to rehome her with young children.

Also Missy has a chronic skin problem on her ears and feet, requiring medicated washes.

Please look here: Current dogs available for re-homing from Dumfries and Galloway Canine Rescue Centre. if you think you could home Missy, she is a lovely dog.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Is she still available


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

yes she is still there. she has been in kennels for ages


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

dunno what i did to my 1st post, heres the pic. lol


----------



## mr.stitches (Aug 1, 2008)

she is gorgeous x


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

I know  I'd love to have her but she hates my dog  I fostered an english bull x staff once and he was lovely i really want another one. lol

its such a shame she is still in kennels


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2009)

poisongirl said:


> dunno what i did to my 1st post, heres the pic. lol


Aww she's a beauty! If I lived closer I'd snap her up!


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Its a shame. I wish our rescue centre was part of sspca because sometimes sspca move a dog away from a quite rescue, ie the ayrshire one or stranraer to a bigger like glasgow one to give the dog a better chance. there are not many ppl in small places willing to take on a dog who has health problems


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2009)

poisongirl said:


> Its a shame. I wish our rescue centre was part of sspca because sometimes sspca move a dog away from a quite rescue, ie the ayrshire one or stranraer to a bigger like glasgow one to give the dog a better chance. there are not many ppl in small places willing to take on a dog who has health problems


Doesn't the rescue centre do a fostering programme maybe? Some places offer to pay for the vet bills if the dog has health problems...


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

I don't think so.. they are a very small centre and rely 100% on fundraising. They are not like the sspca who will pay for treatment if a dog already has illness when adopted. 

I think the only time thy do foster is when a really old dog is in for ages, they have a dedicated woman who takes all the old oldies 

when I have loads of land I'm gonna have a rescue for all the dogs no one wants


----------

